# took the midget for a walk



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Break time at work,so took the midget for a walk 
To throw some marbles,the 1745 tubes not as fast
As the amber 1842 may need to shorten the 1745s 
On the midget to throw faster.


----------

